# What does 10-15 reps mean



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

What does it mean when a routine says :

bench press: 3 sets x 10-15 reps

I am confused about the rep part. 10-15 reps, does it mean you have to hit 10,11,12,13,14 or 15 reps? Kind of confused.

Same with 10-12 reps. How do you know when to hit that rep? How about progression. I have always used a steady number. As soon as I get there, I increase the weight.

Please help


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It means do what you can between 10 and 15 reps mate, basically till failure or near as dammit.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

it means 3 set of between 10 and 15 reps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> It means do what you can between 10 and 15 reps mate, basically till failure or near as dammit.


beat me to it lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

^ what they said


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> How about progression. I have always used a steady number. As soon as I get there, I increase the weight.
> 
> Please help


Three types of muscle hypertrophy. The first is for strength, which is between 4-6 reps (power lifting, breaking plateu's). The second is muscular size and definition which is between 8-12 reps which is where your average gym go'er tries to stay in between. 12 - 20 reps is for muscular endurance and for a great pump. Personally I stick to 8 reps, and on that 9th rep, its usually a failiure. I find for myself that a good balance between strength and size.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As Arnis said " its the reps that really hurt that are the ones that are working "


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Something I truely believe aswell. That last rep when after you've finnished your dizzy stumbling about looking for something to sit on :thumb:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FFS guys how many years of experience do you have?

Reps = Short for "repetition"

Come on... :stuart:


----------

